# Bi-Amping/Bridging



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So...I have 3 AVRs, A Onkyo 876, a KLH 5100, and a Yamaha RX-V480. I was wondering is there a way I can have my Fronts have extra power? Using the Onkyo as the AVR and either the Yamaha or the KLH to drive more power to my fronts, maybe to my center, or surrounds as well? 

If so how would I do? 
And would it be beneficial?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Not practical. Use the AVR with the best features and most power. Sell the others.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your Onkyo 876 will have far more power than using any of the others mentioned you will not gain anything rather you will reduce the power as the other amps dont output near as much (and are not bridgeable) as the 876 does. If you really want a bit more reliable power to your mains get an external pro grade amp with at least 150watts per channel and use the Onkyo's main channel pre outs to send the signal to the amp.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Keep the Onkyo and sell the others. The KLH and Yamaha have less power and features than the Onkyo. Then get power amps to increase your power, but remember you will need to at least double the per channel power of your receiver to hear a significant difference. If you power your mains (and perhaps the center) with a power amp the surrounds should have enough with 140 watts.

What kind of speakers do you have?


----------

